# تركيز خام التنتاليوم Ta205



## ibrahim alghamdi (8 يوليو 2009)

إخواني المهندسين تحيه وبعد 
أنا مشارك في منجم خام التنتالوم Ta205 بإحدى دول القرن الأفريقي ومسؤل عنه . نتائج المختبر المحلي اظهرت تركيز معقول 19% ونيوبيوم NB205 54% وبعد شحن اول كونتينر وفحصه بالخارج كان اقل من 10% تنتالوم .
السؤال هل تأثر البراميل الحديد في التركيز ! علماً بإننا مررناه على مغنطه لسحب خام الحديدوفقدنا اكثر من 40% من الكمية اي حوالي 8 طن 
والسؤال الأهم هل يوجد طريقه لمعالجته في الموقع على شكل خط معالجه بتكاليف معقوله لرفع درجة تركيزه إلى ما فوق 30% 
الموضوع تجاري بحت من يوجد لي الطريقه يسحصل على مكافاءه مناسبة نظير خبرته حلال عليه وإن رغب العمل معنا فعلىالرأس والعين 
ابراهيم الغامدي [email protected]


----------



## ahmad.rezk (10 يوليو 2009)

tantalum is a heavy ore so the best way for concentirate it in site ofter crushing it to liberation size is gravity separation to increase the concentrate of ore.
after this physical separation a chemical process is used by using a hydrofluoric acid and sulfuric acid at over 90 degree cellecious .This causes the tantalum and niobium to dissolve as complex fluorides and separated from impurities.


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (10 يوليو 2009)

شكراً م/ احمد على التجاوب وهو كما قلت معدن ثقيل البرميل200 لتر وزن عند التعبئة 640كجم وكثافته معروفه .وما ذكرته من طحن ومعالجهب الحامض إذا لديك خبره عمليه في رفع التركيز الخام من معدله الحالي 10 - 14% إلى 30 % واعلى وتستطيع تفرغ وقتك شهر نستضيفك للإشراف على تجارب عمليه على ارض الواقع لدراسة النتائج سوياً ومعرفة تكاليف هذه العمليه فيسعدنا تقديم الدعوه لك .مع التكرم بمراسلتي على الإيميل بالعربي إن امكن لمعرفة المزيد في التفاصيل عن خبراتك وعن موضوع الأشراف علماً بإننا حالياًنجهز في الموقعبعد ان صدرنا التجربة الأولى 20 طن و نستطيع إنتاج 4إلى 6 طن لدراسة الوضع إلى ان يستقر موضوع رفع التركيز 
والله يحفظكم - ابراهيم الغامدي


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (12 يوليو 2009)

إخواني المهندسين تحيه وبعد :77:
أنا مشارك في منجم خام التنتالوم Ta205 بإحدى دول القرن الأفريقي ومسؤل عنه . نتائج المختبر المحلي اظهرت تركيز معقول 19% ونيوبيوم NB205 54% وبعد شحن اول كونتينر وفحصه بالخارج كان بحدود 10% تنتالوم .
السؤال هل تأثر البراميل الحديد في التركيز ! علماً بإننا مررناه على مغنطه لسحب خام الحديد وفقدنا اكثر من 40% من الكمية اي حوالي 8 طن 
والسؤال الأهم هل يوجد طريقه لمعالجته في الموقع على شكل خط معالجه بتكاليف معقوله لرفع درجة تركيزه إلى ما فوق 30% 
الموضوع تجاري بحت من يوجد لي الطريقه يسحصل على مكافاءه مناسبة نظير خبرته حلال عليه وإن رغب العمل معنا فعلى الرأس والعين 
ابراهيم الغامدي [email protected]


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (13 يوليو 2009)

The extraction and refining of tantalum, including the separation from niobium in these various tantalum-containing mineral concentrates, is generally accomplished by treating the ores with a mixture of hydrofluoric and sulfuric acids at elevated temperatures. This causes the tantalum and niobium values to dissolve as complex fluorides, and numerous impurities that were present also dissolve. Other elements such as silicon, iron, manganese, titanium, zirconium, uranium, thorium, rare earths, etc. are generally present. The filtration of the digestion slurry, and further processing via solvent extraction using methyl isobutyl ketone (MIBK) or liquid ion exchange using an amine extractant in kerosene, produces highly purified solutions of tantalum and niobium. Generally, the tantalum values in solution are converted into potassium tantalum fluoride (K2TaF7) or tantalum oxide (Ta2O5). The niobium is recovered as niobium oxide (Nb2O5) via neutralization of the niobium fluoride complex with ammonia to form the hydroxide, followed by calcination to the oxide.


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (14 يوليو 2009)

شكراً م/ هاني وبعد 
كيف اوصل إلى من يمكنه تبني اقامةهذا المعمل لمعالجة 6إلى 10 طن يومياً من الخام في ارض الشركه " باثيوبيا" وكم تتوقع يكلف هذا الخط مادياً . وإذا لديك الخبره العمليه والوقت هل ممكن تشرف على تنفيذ هذا المعمل . أو لديك اسم خبير في هذا المجال أو اسم شركه ( على النت شركات صينيه ولكن غير معروفه وتحتاج زيارات وبها يضبط الوضع وبها لا وهو الأغلب ) إذا تساعدنا اكون لك شاكر وممنون وتقبل خالص تحياتي 
اخوك ابراهيم الغامدي


----------



## ahmad.rezk (17 يوليو 2009)

انا للاسف ما عنديش الخبره الكافيه في الموضوع ده بس فيه شكره في مصر بتستخرج التانتيلم اسمها جبس لاند
انا ممكن اجيبلك موقع الشركه و هيه لسه تحت الانشاء
بس زي ما انا قلت انت ممكن ترفع جوده الخام اولا عن طريق gravity separation
و هيه الاصعب علشان chemical separation معروف للكل و اي شركه ممكن تنفذه


----------



## ahmad.rezk (17 يوليو 2009)

انا للاسف ما عنديش الخبره الكافيه للتعامل مع الخام ده
بس انا ممكن اساعدك في ايجاد الشركه علشان فيه شركه في مصر بتنقب على نفس الخام لو وصلت لموقع الشركه و تعمل اتصالاتك معاها هيكون احسن
و زي ما قلتلك اصعب حاجه ال physical separation by gravity لو اتعمل صح هيكون ال chemical separation سهل لان الكل عارفه

يعني انت ممكن ترفع جوده الخام ل 30% عن طريق gravity separation 
و بعدها استخلاصه 
و ان شاء الله اجيبلك اسم الشركه قريبا


----------



## ahmad.rezk (17 يوليو 2009)

7 ميدان الحجاز
مصر الجديدة, القاهرة
التليفون:
02-22402900 




http://www.gippslandltd.com/

و الشركه دي بتتخصص في الخام ده و هيه شركه استراليه ممكن تعمل اتصالاتك معاها
و رقم التلفون في مصر فرع القاهره موجود

و باقي المعلومات عن الشركه او ارقام تلفونات الفرع الرئيسي موجوده في الموقع تحت بند contact us 

اي خدمه


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (18 يوليو 2009)

*تركيز خام التنتالوم*

تحياتي لك وبعد
هذه معلومات قيمه سيما وأن لها فرع في مصر يعني ممكن نستفيد من خبرة مهندس مصري منا وفينا سوف اتواصل مع الشركه وسأزودك بما استجد إذا وجت لديهم خبير يتعاون معنا بصفه شخصيه .
لأن مشروعنا طاقته الإنتاجيه صغيره قياساً بهذه الشركات وتقبل خالص تحياتي - ابراهيم الغامدي


----------

